# Hi Nuggets fans....



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

word around here is that Denver has a lot of interest in signing FA Ricky Davis away from Cleveland. What is the word out there you are hearing, and do you like the possibility? I read that Davis and his agent are asking for 6-7mil per year for 5 years.... and that is way too steep for Clev managment, and most fans too. you got the cap room?


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

As if the Cavaliers aren't having enough problems with the Andre Miller saga, now they have to deal with Ricky Davis and his agent Dan Fegan. Davis' brother, Alonge Davis, revealed on July 23 what each side is pursuing. "Dan wants a minimum of $7 million a year for five or six years," Alonge Davis told The Akron Beacon Journal . "He figures that's the kind of money that Wesley Person was making before they cleared it for Ricky. The Cavaliers are offering an average of $5 million over three years." Alonge Davis also said Denver and Minnesota are the teams most actively pursuing the restricted free agent. "Denver wants him pretty bad," Alonge Davis said. "They want him to come in and start."


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

*ummm....*

yeah.... that's pretty much what I said in my own words.... so Denver fans, what are hearing out there, what do you think personally?


----------

